# Roamio with Lifetime/Best Buy Extended Warranty



## mae (Dec 10, 2001)

I have a base Roamio with lifetime service and a Best Buy extended warranty with three years left for sale on ebay, http://www.ebay.com/itm/151654887026?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649.


----------



## mae (Dec 10, 2001)

mae said:


> I have a base Roamio with lifetime service and a Best Buy extended warranty with three years left for sale on ebay, http://www.ebay.com/itm/151654887026?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649.


Item sold, thank you!


----------

